# I cannot get my microphone to work and have no idea why.



## sixty1blue (Dec 14, 2006)

I can test my microphone (Sound Hardware Test Wizard) and it says the mic is working (most of the time) but when I try it, as in voice chat, I get nothing. =( As far as I know everything is plugged in and turned on...

I have XP Home Edition on a eMachines T3256..

Thanks.

And yes, the mic is in the pink jack and the master volume control is not on mute. This is the 2nd mic I've tried.=(


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

go to administrator tools and make sure your microphone input devices are not disabled and that you have the most up to date drivers


----------



## sixty1blue (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay but where do I go from there?!?! I'm in "administrator tools" but all I can find is Component Service, Data Sources, Performance, Computer management, Event viewer and
Services??? How do would I even test drivers, once I find them???


----------



## falconrye (Sep 14, 2008)

this solved my problem what you do is once your in Administrative Tools click Services and scroll down till you see Human Interface Device Acess
check and see if it is disabled if it is right click it and click properties a screen will pop up and switch it from disabled to manual


----------

